# Gliders in the USAAF



## Micdrow (Oct 15, 2007)

Development of Gliders in the USAAF


----------



## Glider (Oct 17, 2007)

Very interesting. By profession I am a Programme Manager and if there is anyone on the site who is or wants to be a Project Manager then suggest you read this in detail. It’s a classic brilliant example of how *NOT *to run a project.

One manufacturer managed to charge the USAAF $380,000 per Waco glider, *and they paid*.

Totally unbelievable.


----------

